

BP robot accident badly hits oil spill containment - DMPenfold2008
http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/infrastructure/hardware/news/index.cfm?newsid=20831
A high-tech effort by BP, to slow the oil gushing from its ruptured wellhead, led to a large accident yesterday that forced the company to remove a vital containment cap for 10 hours.
======
hga
Not too pleased with this bit of reporting at the end:

" _Yesterday's ROV incident is not BP's first. In April, the robots failed to
activate the blow out preventer device...._ "

The robot manually (so to speak :-) flipped a switch on a control panel
(<http://www.flickr.com/photos/uscgd8/4551846015/>). The BOP failed to do its
thing (as it had when its deadman switch feature failed). Not the fault of the
poor robot at all.

------
puredemo
At least we are seeing incremental progress now, even with a step backwards
here and there.

------
kenj0418
Someone is going to see this guy:
[http://media.photobucket.com/image/robot%20devil/demonelite/...](http://media.photobucket.com/image/robot%20devil/demonelite/robot_devil_flames.jpg)

